# First open box intermittently



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

The "first open box" has started again but only occasionally. See attachment. Can anyone help please?


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

seems that some corruption in the caches file 

/Library/Caches/com.apple.LaunchServices-0140.csstore
/Library/Caches/com.apple.LaunchServices-0140501.csstore

Delete the corrupt file(s) and restart the system. The error should rectify.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tompatrick said:


> seems that some corruption in the caches file
> 
> /Library/Caches/com.apple.LaunchServices-0140.csstore
> /Library/Caches/com.apple.LaunchServices-0140501.csstore
> ...


A couple points:

1) On OS X < 10.6 you can delete those files. (The # in the filename is the user account ID, so it will likely be different on other people's machines)

2) For OS X > 10.5 you rebuild the launch services database using:


> find /System/Library/Frameworks -type f -name "lsregister" -exec {} -kill -seed -r \;


or


> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/Current/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Support/lsregister -kill -r -domain local -domain system -domain user


Whether this fixes it or not (I forget ultimate result from previous thread), it appears there is a process, application, or some action that you do which is continually causing this problem to keep reoccurring.

P.S. When deleting or rebuilding this cache, each app will bring up the first open warning again. (Should not AFTER that)

livefortoday6491, does this happen for random applications or is it always a specific few?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply but where do I find LaunchServices. I got as far as /Library/Caches/ there are com.apple but no LaunchServices. I am running OS X 10.8.2. I think it happens for a specific few like Sopcast, OpenOffice and Firefox as far as I can remember.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I got as far as /Library/Caches/ there are com.apple but no LaunchServices. I am running OS X 10.8.2.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> I got as far as /Library/Caches/ there are com.apple but no LaunchServices. I am running OS X 10.8.2.


Those don't exist anymore in OS X 10.8.2, the lines I posted above accomplish the same thing.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info but I am not sure how to use them? Do I paste the lines into Terminal or what? How do I find them if that is the right thing to do.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> Thanks for the info but I am not sure how to use them? Do I paste the lines into Terminal or what? How do I find them if that is the right thing to do.


Yes you paste that command into /Applications/Utilities/Terminal

I swear we did this before, but I can't find the old thread.

Was this dialog while opening OpenOffice again or a different application?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

It was when opening OpenOffice but Firefox as well also Sopcast. I may have solved the problem. I did what you said about pasting in the strings into Terminal but although it has stopped I don't think what I did in Terminal cured it. I deleted the gmail account from the Mac leaving it accessible via Firefox web mail. I also removed the alias icon of the file created by OpenOffice from the Dock. I have the app icon only in the Dock. I will wait a bit longer to see if it is permanently cured. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

It has stopped happening since I removed the alias icon from the dock but it used open the file without the box appearing, so the problem still exists.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> but it used open the file without the box appearing, so the problem still exists.


I didn't understand this at all.

After running the above commands, you will get the "first time opening" dialog for many of your applications.
Once you accept, you shouldn't be getting the dialog that application anymore. (It will happen with each application)

If the problem continues, would it be possible to do a short screen recording using Quicktime Player and posting the video?
(Dropbox, youtube, whatever you might have)

It's easy to use: Quicktime Player -> File menu -> New Screen Recording -> Hit record button


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I may have solved the problem. I went to Preferences > Users & Group and clicked the login tab and deleted the entry for OpenOffice. After a couple of restarts everything seemed ok so I recreated the OO file alias by dragging the file icon to the dock and so far everything seems normal but I will give it a bit longer to be sure. If it occurs again I will do a screen video for you.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I hope this works but this doesn't really seem logical.

If OpenOffice was set to auto launch on every login, when you clicked the aliases you made in the Dock, OpenOffice should be running already so you wouldn't get a "first time opening" dialog.

I'd rather make sure this is fixed because it's harder to come back to the problem and remember everything, so if you have time, as a test, can you add OpenOffice back to login items and re-login and see if the problem returns. That should definitively tell us if it was indeed the issue.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I did as you asked and all it did was to open OpenOffice on boot up as it should. I assume that one of the things you asked me to do in Terminal has worked. I just remembered in the log in tab I also deleted two start up items for Google Direct and Crossover Helper, both of which I have been deleted.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everything seems okay now.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

The "First open Box" has occurred again but I have got the answer, which was very close to what Headrush gave me, by using Terminal, please see below:

/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/Support/lsregister -kill -r -all local,system,user

Has worked a treat. So I hope this might be of some help to others who have had the same problem.


----------

